# Chapman University Transformational Moment Essay Needs Advice, Thanks!



## Caitlin

Hi all, I am applying for MFA screenwriting at Chapman University and I would like to ask for help from experienced people to see if the theme of my transformational moment essay is clear. If you're interested, please give a comment and I'll send you a private message.
Thank you so much to all those willing to help!


----------

